# Attention - your software may be out of date!



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU 2020M @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 6023 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -1984 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 714874 MB, Free - 597429 MB;
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, Portable PC
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

I constantly get this message, even though I scan every day with avast and antimalware, and use online virus scanners, but has done no good. Any way I can get rid of this message? Probably started a week ago so do not want to try a system restore as would have too many programs to uninstall. Thanks. Anna Ruth This Toshiba laptop is only six months old and about two weeks ago Toshiba sent me a usb to change to Windows 8 from Windows 8.1 All I have ever had are problems with this laptop

 
Attention - your software may be out of date!

Software Updater analyzes your computer for out of date software and recommends the latest updates to download.

http://getsoftfree.com/soft/t3/td4c0pvl/?sid=104185&uid=1802323352&filename=setup


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. It is adware probably acquired from a free download of some program
Publisher:
Air Software (signed by Air Software)

Product:
Software Updater

2. I am surprised that Avast did not find it, as according to what I read it does detect it

3. I of course know AVAST but what please is



> avast and antimalware


antimalware - what product is it.

4. What besides AVAST is installed on the computer insofar as relates to Anti-virus - anti spyware - by that I mean all ACTIVE protection programs

5. Download the FREE not the trial edition of malwarebytes and run a scan with that
Please allow it to clean what it finds and then post the log file
From the GUI - logs tab
as a copy and paste of the open log please NOT as an attached file
https://www.malwarebytes.org/free/


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> about two weeks ago Toshiba sent me a usb to change to Windows 8 from Windows 8.1


What's that all about? I have difficulty imagining that anybody would want to go backwards to 8 from 8.1.



> All I have ever had are problems with this laptop


What kind of problems? This is kinda sounding to me like a lemon that Toshiba (or the retailer where you bought it) should have replaced under warranty.


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1. It is adware probably acquired from a free download of some program
> Publisher:
> Air Software (signed by Air Software)
> 
> ...


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

avast



cccleaner



glary utilities



malware bytes antimalware version 1.75.0.1300



sophos virus removal tool

will run malware bytes antimalware version 1.75.0.1300 again


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
1. when you reply there is no advantage in clicking quote and therefore quoting back to me the whole of my post.
Please just click on reply

2. It is quite clear to me that your problem even if it is NOT the cause directly of this is the use of 
A. CCleaner
It has no place on Windows 8/8/1
It is unnecessary and if you do not know how to use it - dangerous to the health of the computer
AND if your use of it includes the registry cleaner - sooner or later it will cause you serious problems

B. Glary Utilities - I do not know which of the products you use but you do not need ANY of them
and if it is this one

*Glary Utilities 4*



The No. 1 Free, Powerful and All-in-one utility for cleaning your Windows PC
Boosts PC speed and fixes frustrating errors, crashes and freezes
Features one-click functionality and easy, automated options
Over 20 tools to maximize your Computer's performance

IT is really dangerous to the health of ANY computer but especially Windows 8/8.1

3. Any such registry cleaning, boosters, make it go faster gimmicks should be left well alone.

4. I do not single out GLARY software, my comments would apply to any such program

5. MY strong advice is to uninstall GLARY Utilities and leave the computer to manage its own system apart from the regular scans with AVAST - albeit I would use Windows Defender which is the included Anti-Virus on 8 and is possibly the best for compatibility with 8


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, with that list of programs I'm beginning to understand why there may be so many problems.


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

yes I always update before scanning. I hear so many raves about ccleaner. had used it for years and no problems but will uninstall it. I usually use glary utilities to check disk for errors. it sometimes finds errors where the windows one does not, but will uninstall it


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

TerryNet said:


> OK, with that list of programs I'm beginning to understand why there may be so many problems.


hmmm have only had them with windows 8 and 8.1 and I would have same programs on


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok
This is not a test question
1. What of the standard options do you uncheck on CCleaner


2. Glary Utilities 
It will find errors on a brand new computer with ONLY windows installed - they are not errors that really exist they are only errors in the opinion of the software program


I can only say if you continue to use it disaster will result
There is NOT, never has been and never will be ONE program that can automatically do what it proclaims to do as in my post 6


3. I did not actually request that you uninstall CCleaner I simply said it is unnecessary and dangerous if you use the registry cleaner and should not be used without knowing what it actually cleans
AND most importantly it is NOT a regular maintenance tool.


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

TerryNet said:


> What's that all about? I have difficulty imagining that anybody would want to go backwards to 8 from 8.1.
> 
> What kind of problems? This is kinda sounding to me like a lemon that Toshiba (or the retailer where you bought it) should have replaced under warranty.


always getting internet explorer errors. got them on 8.1 too but not as many. Three weeks ago took computer to repair shop and they put on windows 8 for me as the usb Toshiba sent me would not work. I was just a few days late in asking for another computer but Toshiba would not do it


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Post the malwarebytes log please


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Internet Explorer errors were the reason for replacing 8.1 with 8?


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

macboatmaster said:


> post the malwarebytes log please


i put it on full scan so it is still scanning


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

For your future info
Malwarebytes on quick scan covers 99.4% of the file system
The ONLY main difference between the quick scan and the full scan is that the full scan also scans the system restore points


That said there is EVERY chance you will not have any, other than AFTER the last use of all your tools as for instance Glary software Boost PC Speed has a habit of deleting them


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

autocomplete form history



saved passwords



run in start memory



network passswords



windows log files



windows error reporting



dns cache



font cache



start menu shorts



desktop shortcuts



windows event logs



old prefetch data



menu order tray cache



tray notifications cache



window size location cache



environmental path



user asst history



its log files



custom files and folders



wipe free space


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

oh, ok, still scanning, so far 12 have ben found. next time will do quick scan


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

yes, maybe but not with other operating systems I have had going back to windows 98. Windows xp was the best one I had


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have no idea what the last post is - when I say last I mean 16
What I want please is the log file from running malwarebytes
You click on the log tab you, click edit , you click select all, you click edit you click copy and you paste

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.75.0.1300
www.malwarebytes.org
Database version: v2014.03.02.11
Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x86 NTFS
Internet Explorer 11.0.9600.16518
Malcolm :: MALCOLM-PC [administrator]
02/03/2014 23:26:34
mbam-log-2014-03-02 (23-26-34).txt
Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 276652
Time elapsed: 5 minute(s), 59 second(s)
Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
(end)

PLEASE just make one reply to the posts this is becoming confusing
WHAT please is the post in your 16 all about

AND what please is 18


> yes, maybe but not with other operating systems I have had going back to windows 98


I agree XP was brilliant but unfortunately we have to move on.
This computer is a triple boot with 8 ,7 and XP and really I only use XP now for the sake of helping on here


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

I aborted the scan as had been over an hour. Here are the results

Scan type: Full scan (C:\|)

Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM

Scan options disabled: P2P

Objects scanned: 187446

Time elapsed: 1 hour(s), 8 minute(s), 8 second(s) [aborted]

Memory Processes Detected: 0

(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0

(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0

(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0

(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0

(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0

(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 12

C:\$Recycle.Bin\S-1-5-21-1795811005-3349474535-1654682835-1001\$RG1CI3T.dap (PUP.Optional.ToolBarInstaller.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

C:\Program Files (x86)\SearchProtect\bin\CltMngSvc(615).exe (PUP.Optional.Conduit.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

C:\Users\ownerpc\AppData\Local\Temp\nsc82CE.exe (PUP.Optional.SearchProtect.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

C:\Users\ownerpc\AppData\Local\Temp\nsmC996.exe (PUP.Optional.SearchProtect.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

C:\Users\ownerpc\AppData\Local\Temp\nsuA9B8.exe (PUP.Optional.SearchProtect.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

C:\Users\ownerpc\AppData\Local\Temp\Resource_Search.exe (PUP.Optional.SearchProtection.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

C:\Users\ownerpc\AppData\Local\Temp\AU\AutoUpdate.zip (PUP.Optional.Conduit.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

C:\Users\ownerpc\AppData\Local\Temp\nsm89CB\SpSetup.exe (PUP.Optional.Conduit.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

C:\Users\ownerpc\Desktop\expertpdf7.exe (PUP.Optional.InstallIQ) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

C:\Users\ownerpc\Desktop\InstallConverter_TSV25E3DY.exe (PUP.Optional.Conduit) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

C:\Users\ownerpc\Desktop\setup.exe (PUP.Optional.AirInstaller) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

C:\Users\ownerpc\Documents\My DAP Downloads\7zip.exe (PUP.Optional.InstallIQ) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

(end)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK please now just post the answer to the two questions in my last what was post 16 where is that from and what did you mean by post 18 - yes maybe but not with other Operating systems


This is not a test question I just need to know before I ask you to carry out the next task


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> I have no idea what the last post is - when I say last I mean 16
> What I want please is the log file from running malwarebytes
> You click on the log tab you, click edit , you click select all, you click edit you click copy and you paste
> 
> ...


thank you. hope I did it right. recovering from cancer surgery, brother died six days ago in nursing home under mysterious circumstances and having elder care check into that. so sometimes I get very confused. Duh!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Sorry about your personal circumstances


2. As I said no need to quote my post back to me


3. Please post as per my 21


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

as per your 21? I am answering by post quick reply. not right?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry there is a bit of confusion
Please tell me what the details you posted were in your post 16 - I know what they say, but where is it from please I was expecting the malwarebytes log and then got that post
I know it was not the MBAM log as you then posted that it had not completed the scan

and what please were you referring to when you posted


> yes maybe but not with other Operating systems


in your post 18


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

uh oh I am lost what waspost 16 and by other operating systems I mean very little problems on them, especially windows xp was the best I had.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Post 16 was where you sent me a long list - just have a look please and tell me where it is from eg. where is it copied from


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

is this what you mean, the log from the malware bytes scan?

Scan type: Full scan (C:\|)

Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM

Scan options disabled: P2P

Objects scanned: 187446

Time elapsed: 1 hour(s), 8 minute(s), 8 second(s) [aborted]

Memory Processes Detected: 0

(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0

(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0

(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0

(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0

(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0

(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 12

C:\$Recycle.Bin\S-1-5-21-1795811005-3349474535-1654682835-1001\$RG1CI3T.dap (PUP.Optional.ToolBarInstaller.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

C:\Program Files (x86)\SearchProtect\bin\CltMngSvc(615).exe (PUP.Optional.Conduit.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

C:\Users\ownerpc\AppData\Local\Temp\nsc82CE.exe (PUP.Optional.SearchProtect.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

C:\Users\ownerpc\AppData\Local\Temp\nsmC996.exe (PUP.Optional.SearchProtect.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

C:\Users\ownerpc\AppData\Local\Temp\nsuA9B8.exe (PUP.Optional.SearchProtect.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

C:\Users\ownerpc\AppData\Local\Temp\Resource_Search.exe (PUP.Optional.SearchProtection.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

C:\Users\ownerpc\AppData\Local\Temp\AU\AutoUpdate.zip (PUP.Optional.Conduit.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

C:\Users\ownerpc\AppData\Local\Temp\nsm89CB\SpSetup.exe (PUP.Optional.Conduit.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

C:\Users\ownerpc\Desktop\expertpdf7.exe (PUP.Optional.InstallIQ) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

C:\Users\ownerpc\Desktop\InstallConverter_TSV25E3DY.exe (PUP.Optional.Conduit) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

C:\Users\ownerpc\Desktop\setup.exe (PUP.Optional.AirInstaller) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

C:\Users\ownerpc\Documents\My DAP Downloads\7zip.exe (PUP.Optional.InstallIQ) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

(end)

by other operating systems meant did not have all these problems, especially with windows xp


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

NO You have already sent me that
YOUR POST NUMBER 16
The malwarebytes log you have just sent now is post 20


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

uh oh, let me see if I can find post 16. Duh!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is not difficult the posts ate all numbered


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> Post 16 was where you sent me a long list - just have a look please and tell me where it is from eg. where is it copied from


 IS this post 16 where I was asked what did I leave unchecked In ccleaner

autocomplete form history

saved passwords

run in start memory

network passswords

windows log files

windows error reporting

dns cache

font cache

start menu shorts

desktop shortcuts

windows event logs

old prefetch data

menu order tray cache

tray notifications cache

window size location cache

environmental path

user asst history

its log files

custom files and folders

wipe free space


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

just sent list from ccleaner of things I do not put a check in


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

YES
I just did not recognise it - but then I do not use CCleaner


If you had posted 
This is what I leave unchecked on CCleaner it would have been easier


PLEASE Just make the one post for one issue
You have posted in 32 that it is what you leave unchecked in CCleaner


NOW you have posted that AGAIN in post 33


This is going to be a LOOOONG job and you need to restrict your posts to ONE reply for each of mine please


1. I presume you saw Malwarebytes found the AIR Installer that is responsible for the problem you posted when you opened the topic


2. If you have not rebooted since Malwarebytes completed - or it did not do so automatically reboot NOW and this time run a quick scan with malwarebytes as aborted scans are of no use as we do not know what else it may have found


3. Post the log again please for that scan


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

ok, I aborted the long scan because had bee over an hour but it showed 12 malware and that is what I listed in post 16, Again: 

autocomplete form history



saved passwords



run in start memory



network passswords



windows log files



windows error reporting



dns cache



font cache



start menu shorts



desktop shortcuts



windows event logs



old prefetch data



menu order tray cache



tray notifications cache



window size location cache



environmental path



user asst history



its log files



custom files and folders



wipe free space


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

YES I know
WHY have you sent me the SAME again please

Is it me that has confused you


> 2. If you have not rebooted since Malwarebytes completed - or it did not do so automatically reboot NOW and this time run a quick scan with malwarebytes as aborted scans are of no use as we do not know what else it may have found
> 
> 3. Post the log again please for that scan
> 
> __________________


perhaps I should have said

2. If you have not rebooted since Malwarebytes completed - or it did not do so automatically reboot NOW and this time run a quick scan with malwarebytes as aborted scans are of no use as we do not know what else it may have found.
and post the log please

NO NEED TO REPLY to this post - PLEASE just run the scan - quick one and post the log


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have signed off for the night
I am in the UK and it is now 0056 hrs
I will be back online about 1800 hrs

1. Post the log please from the last requested run of malwarebytes

2. Run a chkdsk /f please from a cmd prompt with admin rights
that is on windows 8 if you do not have it pinned to the taskbar, from the desktop, press the windows key and type
(I know there is no place to type)
* cmd*
when it appears on the screen right click and click run as admin
then at the prompt - presuming that it will be on a C:\ prompt
type
chkdsk /f
agree to run on restart and do so

3. Now USING the windows disk cleanup
run that and check all boxes except if it is listed Windows Error reporting

4. Reboot the computer

5. Go back to a cmd prompt with admin rights and type
sfc /scannow

PLEASE watch the results of that one - if it says all files are in order and there are no integrity violations - all is good. If it does say that I will be AMAZED.

So if you post the malwarebytes log and the results of the system file check then I will reply when I return
Please include in your post how the system is running and if you still have the pop up from the AIR software that was the subject of your opening post


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

did chkdsk/f and it did this: 

did this and it repaired my computer

did 

sfc /scannow and it showed this: 

Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some

of them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For

example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. Note that logging is currently not

supported in offline servicing scenarios.

tried to open C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. and got access is denied


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Re your last post 38 please as requested



> Post the log please from the last requested run of malwarebytes


2. re chkdsk
please go event viewer, that is control panel, admin tools and event viewer
then follow the instructions here for finding the log of the chkdsk results

1. When you have event viewer open, in the left pane click to expand windows logs
2. Then click application
3. When that log opens in the main window and has finished loading, click Find in the right hand pane, the symbol is a pair of binoculars
4. Now type in the box that has opened when you clicked find
*Wininit *

5. Now in the central window you will see the wininit entries
open them until you find the chkdsk results it may well be the only wininit entry
When you have them open click copy in the right pane and click as text

6. Either paste straight to reply or paste to notepad and then copy and paste to here


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

"Software Updater" is a built in accessory in Avast. I have no reason to believe it is anything related to Ccleaner, nor is it a virus. I no longer use Avast, but I googled and found this page, which gives you instructions as to how to disable it from within Avast.

http://www.getavast.net/disable-pop-ups#software-updater

Nevertheless, you obviously have some problems. IMO, it was a mistake to allow malwarebytes to delete the "pups" (Potentially unwanted programs) Occasionally these can be installation programs, which you may have wished to keep. 
Fwiw. I am not denying the problems that can be caused by cleaner programs, but, I have been using Ccleaner since its invention, and have not experienced any problems subsequently. I have customised what I do not need to have "cleaned" and, very important, keep it up to date. Even in the last couple of weeks, there has been a new release which takes into consideration, some of the Windows 8.1 quirks and changed paths.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

davehc

Cheers
I was not aware that the Avast Software updater
produced this

http://getsoftfree.com/soft/t3/td4c0pvl/?sid=104185&uid=1802323352&filename=setup

I am surprised that no mention is made as far as I can see of Avast

Thanks I was not aware that the link in the opening post from AIR software is the same.

RE CCleaner
I am sure, as we have discussed before that CCleaner (not the registry aspect) used correctly and with all precautions taken is OK in fact perhaps it is first class
I maintain that using it on 8, as a regular maintenance utility is both unnecessary and indeed IMHO its use on 8 may be likened to buying a Rolls-Royce and then having it serviced by a non-Rolls mechanic.

I do not believe that CCleaner can possibly keep up to speed with the implications of all the updates to 8 and all the additions that may be made to it from the Store
Indeed reading the latest on CCleaner seems that it cannot even keep up to date with Firefox or Chrome.

HOWEVER - *foxygrandma35 you will always get a difference of opinion on this matter *YOU must make your own decision. 
Whether to use CCleaner or not


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes, Ccleaner is often discussed, together with any cleaners. I have no argument with you regarding precautions to be taken. On a regular basis, I clean out my OS of all cookies and garbage collected in "Temp" folders. With Windows 8, in particular, there are numerous paths to these folders. Customising Cleaner correctly, allows it to do this in one operation, which certainly does suit me.
Oddly, I have found MS own disk cleaner does not do a 100% job.


And I agree regarding the registry cleaner. To use this facility of Ccleaner can be a dodgy idea. I would suggest it is only for the daring, or knowledgeable. In good faith, though, Ccleaner does offer to back up before going ahead with the clean up. This avails little, if it leaves your OS in a position where it is unable to load to the desktop -lol!


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

sorry for so long getting in here. been having lots of problems so will be back when more time. Thanks Anna Ruth


----------



## Edc2 (Mar 16, 2014)

I kept getting this message about every time I clicked. It was not removed by malware. When I looked at the message more closely I found they had uninstall instructions that seem to have worked. At about the same time I began getting tax prep message and they also had their uninstall instructions that seem to work. I believe these may have come from a reputable download but I am not sure.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Edc2
1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy
2. I am a little unsure if your post is a request for help or simply a comment on this topic
3. If it is a request for help PLEASE start your own topic in the appropriate forum
4. Thank you


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

after many many problems, I got back to Windows 8.1 will see how that works. just did it yesterday Anna Ruth


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting
When all is well mark your topic solved please by clicking the mark solved button on your post


----------

